# Blue Buffalo Dry Dog Food



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the Forum! I tried Blue Buffalo when I first got my pup Rusty. He did not really care for the food at all, and I switched him to Fromm Large Breed Puppy Food. Its a very good dry dog food, and Rusty loved it.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi and welcome to the forum. I am a fellow NYer.

Both of my guys have done well on BB dry food. I think it is of reasonably good quality and it is protein and nutrient dense. Your pup will grow and gain weight quickly. 

Having said that, I work with a guy who has a Yellow Lab that is 18+ years old. I asked him what he feeds him and he answered Fromm.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

I have noticed on the forum that some puppies do not do well on the high protein, grain free foods, such as Blue Buffalo. Some of these type of foods tend to be too rich for young pups, leading to stomach and intestinal problems.

We fed Max Eukanuba Large Breed Puppy food until he was about 15 months old. He did great on it. Since then, he has be fed Acana Wild Prairie, which is grain free, high protein.

I have seen several members recommend Purina Pro Plan as well.


----------



## MeaganG (Jan 24, 2014)

We fed Linus Blue Buffalo and he did really well on it for about 6 months. We ended up switching to Purina Pro Plan because of sudden tummy troubles with BB. Just keep an eye on your pups bowel movements and adjust to what works for him/her. Best of luck!


----------



## Sanna Fase (Jun 5, 2014)

We put Bailey thru a few different foods when we brought her home, trying to find something that would agree with her (at one point she was pooping up to 16 times a day...) We're now stuck on the Blue Buffalo Large Breed Puppy, and she's doing remarkably well on it. Works for us! (The others we used were Kirkland Puppy (her breeder was using it) and Avoderm Large Breed Puppy.) She's at 5 months now, and we'll be keeping using for awhile!


----------



## asntheo (Jul 29, 2014)

Terrible!!!!! So many pups have issues with BB. Vets and our own personal experience suggest that it is too "rich" for many and can cause diarrhea. I would keep looking. Ours has done well on California Natural. I'm sure others will share their recommendations. We started our pup on BB due to many good reviews online. Ended up with tons of vet bills and a distressed puppy that we believe started due to BB. Best of luck!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Max has been on Blue Buffalo for the past five years and he's never had a problem with it.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hank's been on Blue Buffalo for a couple of years now and doing great on it. I even switched him cold turkey due to a recall of the food (Innova) he was on with no problem.


----------



## Susabelle (Oct 7, 2014)

I've never had good luck with BB... My Shepherd never did well on it, perhaps they have changed forulas since then or more likely it just didn't work for my pup. But I'm not going to try again. I'm going with Fromm's for my new puppy (after a lengthy transition). Personally it came down to the company itself as well as the ingredients. Very old company (over 100 years) and they have never had a recall. Good luck, the best we can do is do our homework. Even some of the best foods out there do not work for every dog, it really is an individual thing. Factors I also took into consideration was availability. I have farm stores around me...I didn't want to get into a situation where I had to mail order food.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Fed my golden BB from day one. Darcy joined us when she was 4. Switched her to BB and I was completely amazed at her energy, body and coat transformation.


----------



## gurda19 (Oct 15, 2014)

Thank you all for your advice! I definitely have to do a lot more research. 

I have heard many mixed reviews on BB and I am so scared to find my pup that will make him sick. I have also thought about feeding him raw food and making my own food mixture for him. I only have his best interest in mind.


----------



## gurda19 (Oct 15, 2014)

Thank you all for your advice! I definitely have to do a lot more research. 

I have heard many mixed reviews on BB and I am so scared to find my pup that will make him sick. I have also thought about feeding him raw food and making my own food mixture for him. I only have his best interest in mind.


----------



## Susabelle (Oct 7, 2014)

gurda19 said:


> Thank you all for your advice! I definitely have to do a lot more research.
> 
> I have heard many mixed reviews on BB and I am so scared to find my pup that will make him sick. I have also thought about feeding him raw food and making my own food mixture for him. I only have his best interest in mind.


We did raw for a number of years with our Ava girl. If you decide to go that route find a good canine nutritionist to help make sure you are getting the right mix of nutrients. I really liked her condition on raw, but I started traveling a lot and my family was not as enthusiastic about raw feeding. It takes quite a bit of prep and a LOT of research! Ava had lots of issues with food as a pup and teen. I'm hoping our new girl isn't so sensitive to foods. 

One thing I read while doing my research is that if you start out on chicken as a main protein source if they develop an allergy, you can switch to lamb...but if you start on lamb, chicken is out as well. Just food for thought


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Murphy started out on Orijen which was a bit too rich for him....switched to Acana grain free and he's doing great. Both brands are from the same Canadian company. Personally I'd stay away from a food that is manufactured by a large company thats makes more than just dog food.


----------



## AndrewK2342 (Oct 8, 2014)

We've had our 10 week old pup Scout on Taste of the Wild Pacific Puppy, along with 1 chicken medallion of Nature's variety instinct raw, and that seems to be working great. She was raised on a raw diet at her breeder's, so we've tried to keep it going a bit. She certainly has tons of energy, and her digestion has been great!


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

I've never fed BB, but boy oh boy does their commercial get on my nerves , lol! Quote:"You see, a wolf is your dogs ancestor...". WRONG!! A wolf did NOT evolve into a dog! They SHARE A COMMON ANCESTOR!! After that shared ancestor, they diverged into two separate species that, although genetically similar, did NOT give rise to each other! Two different evolutionary tracks. 

Every time it comes on, it makes me cringe. I can't believe their marketing department hasn't caught that! I'm pretty sure that was grade 12 biology? Anyways, not sure why this irritates me so much, but I'm done ranting. And it has absolutely no bearing on the food


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Dancer said:


> I've never fed BB, but boy oh boy does their commercial get on my nerves , lol! Quote:"You see, a wolf is your dogs ancestor...". WRONG!! A wolf did NOT evolve into a dog! They SHARE A COMMON ANCESTOR!! After that shared ancestor, they diverged into two separate species that, although genetically similar, did NOT give rise to each other! Two different evolutionary tracks.
> 
> Every time it comes on, it makes me cringe. I can't believe their marketing department hasn't caught that! I'm pretty sure that was grade 12 biology? Anyways, not sure why this irritates me so much, but I'm done ranting. And it has absolutely no bearing on the food
> 
> ...


I want to ask about a "common ancestor" you told us about. The dog came from the grey wolf, and I have heard that it might be a grey wolf species that is no longer around. But no one knows for sure. Most information does say the grey wolf is the ancestor of the modern dog today.



> After that shared ancestor, they diverged into two separate species that, although genetically similar, did NOT give rise to each other! Two different evolutionary tracks.


 The only reason that happened, was because the animals were cut off from their wild kin. Just like the wild boars are different from our farm pigs, but they still came from a wild boar. Once a wild animal is removed from the wild, they will change and will have different features. Also, we bred dogs over the last 200+ years to perform jobs. Before that, dogs did not have all these different breeds we have today.

So I'm not sure about a shared ancestor that you talked about. Some think that might of happened, but it's not a fact today. We don't know for sure how the grey wolf was domesticated, but there are a few ideas out there and we might never know what really happened.


----------



## BoydAK (Oct 2, 2013)

BB Large Breed Puppy recieved 4.5 out of 5 stars. Waylon has been on it since 10 weeks, he is now a year. We also have a 6 month old rescue pup who has been on it since we got him at 4 months. Both are doing fine.
My vet asked what we were feeding and when I told him BB he replied "that is good stuff".


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

Melfice said:


> I want to ask about a "common ancestor" you told us about. The dog came from the grey wolf, and I have heard that it might be a grey wolf species that is no longer around. But no one knows for sure. Most information does say the grey wolf is the ancestor of the modern dog today.
> 
> The only reason that happened, was because the animals were cut off from their wild kin. Just like the wild boars are different from our farm pigs, but they still came from a wild boar. Once a wild animal is removed from the wild, they will change and will have different features. Also, we bred dogs over the last 200+ years to perform jobs. Before that, dogs did not have all these different breeds we have today.
> 
> So I'm not sure about a shared ancestor that you talked about. Some think that might of happened, but it's not a fact today. We don't know for sure how the grey wolf was domesticated, but there are a few ideas out there and we might never know what really happened.



This 'grey wolf ancestor' isn't the current-day version of the 'grey wolf'. And there is controversy as far as dogs even evolving from the wolves in the way we traditionally thought (interspecies dependency). And none if this even really matters (aren't we just grandstanding to show how smart we are at this point??). Anyways, saying the wolf (which I believe implies the modern-day wolf) is your dogs ancestor is just plain not accurate, and it's a peeve of mine. It's basically the same as saying that my cousin is my ancestor. We're closely related, but really it's our grandparents who are our ancestors. We share those ancestors. Anyways, none of this has any bearing on the food- just a pet peeve. Like people who 'yield' at a 'merge' when driving. Or putting the toilet paper on the wrong way. Or any number of other things that set off my minor OCD.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

